# Visa4UK Questions (spouse application)



## MLH (Jan 22, 2012)

Going through the online application, we have had a number of questions have come up...

Please forgive me for the long post.

As my husband currently resides in Canada with us (awaiting Canadian Citizenship test date), would his "normal country of residence" be Canada? 

If so, why is it that when the form asks for the sponsors address and phone number, it makes the assumption that we should enter #44 when it asks for area, city and country code?

When it asks if the sponsor has any children are we assuming they only want the biological children listed? 

*Side note: He is step parent to my teenaged daughter-but has not legally adopted her and I have sole responsibility for the purpose of this form-but we are a family that shares responsbility for the care and upbringing of both children.

If so, when they talk about if the sponsor is responsible for supporting anyone financially including any children listed above, would they be making the assumption that we divide the financial responsibility for the children for the purposes of this form? Is he considered to be financially responsible for me-as his wife although I am an equal contributor?

And when talking about whether or not my sponsor gives to family or dependants-is this over and above regular day to day living expenses in our family?

I have only disclosed my intention to leave the country to my union rep at work-can I list them as contact for employer? Up until a month ago they also happened to be my direct line manager. I just don't want to tell my work unless I know I am permitted to leave-I have been in this job for 12 years.

When it asks for the total monthly income from all sources-are we combining our income? Also-later it asks for the sponsors income- would that be individual or combined? Am I including monthly, quarterly tax benefits such as Child Tax benefit, tax rebates? Technically it isn't "income" more an "entitlement based on income"...but will show up on my bank statements. Also, we are regularly reimbursed for purchased health care services through a fund that we qualified for-does this need to be explained or claimed? These too will show up on bank statements.

I have no idea how to break down how much is spent on living expenses or amount used to support family members or other dependants-assuming this is referring to my immediate family.

I don't receive any "income" from other family members or friends, but depending on how I answer the above questions-this one could change to "yes, my husbands income is -------". 

And finally-I have seen here that people include a write up giving more details on anything that may need explanation-When it asks at the end of the form if there is any other information to be considered, am I ok to say "Please refer to attached explanation"? I know that I haven't attached anything to the online form, but I have to send my package with all of that information. What have others said there? The space is limited on that form. 

I am having a hard time knowing what they are looking for here. It is all left open to interpretation. This form is alot more intimidating than I expected it to be. I haven't anything to hide, but certainly don't want to screw anything up with a naive answer ... *sigh*

Thanks in advance for any or all support!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

MLH said:


> Going through the online application, we have had a number of questions have come up...
> 
> Please forgive me for the long post.
> 
> As my husband currently resides in Canada with us (awaiting Canadian Citizenship test date), would his "normal country of residence" be Canada?


Yes. But the assumption is you will be moving with him to UK or he will be travelling ahead of you. 



> If so, why is it that when the form asks for the sponsors address and phone number, it makes the assumption that we should enter #44 when it asks for area, city and country code?


Because the vast majority of sponsors are UK-based.



> When it asks if the sponsor has any children are we assuming they only want the biological children listed?
> 
> *Side note: He is step parent to my teenaged daughter-but has not legally adopted her and I have sole responsibility for the purpose of this form-but we are a family that shares responsbility for the care and upbringing of both children.


They want children that are legally the sponsor's. They will include biological, adopted and any other children over whom they have parental responsibility. You don't include your daughter in this, as she will have to make a separate application (if under 18 and relocating with you to UK), and you become her sponsor.



> If so, when they talk about if the sponsor is responsible for supporting anyone financially including any children listed above, would they be making the assumption that we divide the financial responsibility for the children for the purposes of this form? Is he considered to be financially responsible for me-as his wife although I am an equal contributor?


Yes, but it's the total resources available that will be considered, so the sum of his income, his savings, your pay and savings.



> And when talking about whether or not my sponsor gives to family or dependants-is this over and above regular day to day living expenses in our family?


Yes, such as maintenance for children from previous marriage or relationship, elderly parents etc.



> I have only disclosed my intention to leave the country to my union rep at work-can I list them as contact for employer? Up until a month ago they also happened to be my direct line manager. I just don't want to tell my work unless I know I am permitted to leave-I have been in this job for 12 years.


You cann't withold contact details for your employers, or prevent UKBA from contacting them for clarifications. But they will only do so if there is a query about your job.



> When it asks for the total monthly income from all sources-are we combining our income? Also-later it asks for the sponsors income- would that be individual or combined? Am I including monthly, quarterly tax benefits such as Child Tax benefit, tax rebates? Technically it isn't "income" more an "entitlement based on income"...but will show up on my bank statements. Also, we are regularly reimbursed for purchased health care services through a fund that we qualified for-does this need to be explained or claimed? These too will show up on bank statements.


Normally you declare only your own income even if you currently live together abroad. You can include rebates etc. You can just add a note to your statement what the individual items are, once only if they are recurring.



> I have no idea how to break down how much is spent on living expenses or amount used to support family members or other dependants-assuming this is referring to my immediate family.


Family members and dependants here refer to those who don't live with you.



> I don't receive any "income" from other family members or friends, but depending on how I answer the above questions-this one could change to "yes, my husbands income is -------".


You don't include anything you receive from your husband. 



> And finally - I have seen here that people include a write up giving more details on anything that may need explanation-When it asks at the end of the form if there is any other information to be considered, am I ok to say "Please refer to attached explanation"? I know that I haven't attached anything to the online form, but I have to send my package with all of that information. What have others said there? The space is limited on that form.


That will be fine, specifying attached note or letter in the supporting documents. 



> I am having a hard time knowing what they are looking for here. It is all left open to interpretation. This form is alot more intimidating than I expected it to be. I haven't anything to hide, but certainly don't want to screw anything up with a naive answer ... *sigh*


It isn't as difficult as it sounds, because a lot is common sense. Just think logically through the questions.


----------



## MLH (Jan 22, 2012)

*bows down to the expat forum god(dess?)"

Panic definitely skews the perception

Thanks for your prompt and helpful response-as always Joppa.


----------



## Team Stephenson (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi Joppa, sorry to hijack this thread. One thing I need to clarify is this. I am applying for a settlement visa for my wife and her 12 year old son. We have filled out and submitted my wifes application, and were about to submit her sons. You say here that MLH is her daughters sponsor with her situation. My wifes Son is not my child biologically, but he is my step-son as it were, by marriage. Who is his sponsor with our application, my wife or me? We have filled the application out as me being his sponsor, but want to get it right before submitting.

Thanks.


----------



## MLH (Jan 22, 2012)

Your wife will be his sponsor.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

MLH said:


> Your wife will be his sponsor.


And the only one.


----------



## Team Stephenson (Jan 12, 2012)

Okay, good thing I hadn't finished the final section then!

So to clarify, she will be his sponsor. What then will her sponsorship be based upon? She wont initially be working in the UK, will it be based upon my earnings by way of her, or will they only take in to account her savings? 

Sorry to sound dumb, I just want to get this right.

Thanks to both you for your responses in both threads.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Team Stephenson said:


> Okay, good thing I hadn't finished the final section then!
> 
> So to clarify, she will be his sponsor. What then will her sponsorship be based upon? She wont initially be working in the UK, will it be based upon my earnings by way of her, or will they only take in to account her savings?
> 
> ...


Just detail how she has been supporting her son up to now, whether by her earnings, benefits, tax credits, maintenance payment, support from family etc. The fact that it will be different when they relocate to UK doesn't matter (that will be reflected in the maintenance requirement for the main applicant). The important thing is as his parent, she takes responsibility for her son.


----------



## Team Stephenson (Jan 12, 2012)

Okay, thanks Joppa. Last question, does she need to write a letter of invitation to the UK for him? That seems a little backwards. I had intended to include him in my invitation.

The whole process is confusing, I'm sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Team Stephenson said:


> Okay, thanks Joppa. Last question, does she need to write a letter of invitation to the UK for him? That seems a little backwards. I had intended to include him in my invitation.
> 
> The whole process is confusing, I'm sorry for all the questions.


No letter from her, but you can include him in your letter.


----------



## Team Stephenson (Jan 12, 2012)

Awesome, thank you


----------

